# Need help with Airfix Concorde



## isd804 (Jul 7, 2005)

I believe Airfix produced a kit of the Concorde SST in the '70s. Does anyone know if it was offered in 1/72 scale at that time. I already know it's available now in that scale, but I need to know if it was available in the '70s in that scale.

Thanks!
Allan


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

If a Concorde model kit in 1/72 scale is currently available, who produces it? That sucker would be 34 inches long!

IIRC, the only Concorde kit available in the 1970s was the 1/144 Airfix (I believe the Revell kit is from the same tooling). The only other one I'm aware of is the more recent 1/125 Heller version.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Airfix does produce the Concorde in 1/72. I've seen them and even bought one as a gift for a friend who wanted one for a project.

Edit: here's a link to a review.

http://www.internetmodeler.com/2004/october/first-looks/airfix_concorde.php


----------

